# US Tropical Fish



## marvint738 (9 mo ago)

We would love you to see and visit our Discus Warehouse. Located at 8110 Remmet Avenue, #2 Canoga Park, CA 91304.

Visit our website to see actual inventory: http://bit.ly/3HISh2T

Uncle Sam's Discus
US Tropical Fish
US Discus


----------

